# Songs A-z



## Goblin

A-A little bitty tear let me down---Burl Ives


----------



## Johnny Thunder

B - "Buffalo Soldier" - Bob Marley


----------



## Goblin

C-Can't Stop Dancing----Captain & Teneille


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Don't Fear The Reaper


----------



## Goblin

E-Easy Come Easy Go----Elvis Presley


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - From Me to You


----------



## Goblin

G-Going Down---The Monkess


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Happy Together


----------



## Goblin

I-I shot the Sheriff


----------



## Evil Queen

J - Jack and Diane


----------



## Goblin

K-King of the Road


----------



## scareme

L-Laura


----------



## Goblin

M-Monday Monday


----------



## Evil Queen

N - Never Gonna Stop (The Red Red Kroovy)


----------



## Goblin

O-One bright day


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Please, Please Me


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Nights


----------



## Evil Queen

R - Running With the Devil


----------



## Goblin

S-Somebody's Fool


----------



## Evil Queen

T - Tubular Bells


----------



## Goblin

U-Under the Boardwalk


----------



## Night Watchman

V - Vaccination Scar - The Tragically Hip


----------



## Goblin

W-We are the World


----------



## Night Watchman

X - X-Ray Eyes - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Goblin

Y-You are the one


----------



## Evil Queen

Z - Ziggy Stardust


----------



## Goblin

A-Are you lonesome tonight


----------



## Soni

B -- Bad Touch -- The Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Goblin

C-Call me Mr. Inbetween


----------



## Howlinmadjack

D - Don't stop believin' By Journey


----------



## Goblin

E-Easy Come Easy Go


----------



## Howlinmadjack

F - Funkytown


----------



## Goblin

G-Go Tell it on the Mountain


----------



## Night Watchman

H - Halloween Theme


----------



## Goblin

I-I'm on my way


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jumpin' Jack Flash


----------



## Evil Queen

K - Killing Me Softly


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Love Will Keep Us Together


----------



## Soni

M -- My Humps -- Black Eyed Peas


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

N - No One Is To Blame...Howard Jones


----------



## Goblin

O-One Tin Soldier


----------



## Soni

P -- Psycho - Puddle of Mudd


----------



## The Creepster

Q - Quick and The Dead - Iron Maiden


----------



## Evil Queen

R - Runaway - The Corrs


----------



## Goblin

S-Save the last dance for me---Dolly Parton


----------



## Evil Queen

T - Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Under the Sea


----------



## Goblin

V-Venus


----------



## Soni

W -- Why Don't You Get A Job ? -- The Offspring


----------



## Goblin

X-X-ecutioner Style - Linkin Park


----------



## Evil Queen

Y - Young Love - Sonny James


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zeplin Song - Courtney Love


----------



## The Creepster

A - A Skull Full Of Maggots - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Evil Queen

B - Breathe - Pink Floyd


----------



## Goblin

C-Call me Mister Inbetween


----------



## Evil Queen

D - Dancing Queen - ABBA


----------



## The Creepster

E - Enshrined By Grace - Morbid Angel


----------



## Goblin

F-Fools fall in love----Elvis Presley


----------



## Soni

G -- Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Goblin

H-How will I know


----------



## Soni

I -- I got a feeling -- Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Goblin

J-Just a little talk with Jessus


----------



## The Creepster

K - Kick In The Head - Entombed


----------



## Goblin

L-Let it be---The Beatles


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

M - Manic Monday - The Bangles


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Never Say Die


----------



## Evil Queen

O - Open Arms - Journey


----------



## Goblin

P-Please Mr. Postman-----The Marvelettes


----------



## Soni

Q -- Queen of Hearts Juice Newton


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Sails in the Sunset---Nat King Cole


----------



## Soni

S -- Should of been a cowboy -- Toby Keith


----------



## Goblin

T-Tie a yellow Ribbon----Tony Orlando and Dawn


----------



## Soni

U -- U and Ur Hand -- Pink


----------



## Goblin

V-Venus----Frankie Avalon


----------



## Evil Queen

W - Walk Like An Egyptian - The Bangles


----------



## Goblin

X-X-Ray Eyes - Kiss


----------



## Evil Queen

Y - Yesterday - The Beatles


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Ziggy Stardust


----------



## Spooky1

A - Animal Instinct, The Cranberries


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Beautiful Dreamer


----------



## Goblin

C-Could you be the one


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Die another day


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Easter Parade


----------



## Goblin

F-Feeling Groovy


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Good Day Sunshine


----------



## Goblin

E-Early Morning Rain


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gob, you need to review the alphabet song again

Back to....

H - Happy Days Are Here Again


----------



## The Creepster

I - Into The Void


----------



## Goblin

J-Just let me cry


----------



## The Creepster

K - King Of Fools


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Lazy Afternoon


----------



## Evil Queen

M - Mama Used to Say


----------



## Goblin

N-New York New York----Frank Sinatra


----------



## Howlinmadjack

O - One Vision----Queen


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Pretty Woman


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Nights


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Rock Around the Clock


----------



## Goblin

S-Save the last dance for me


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Tea for Two


----------



## Evil Queen

U - Uninvited


----------



## Goblin

V-Venus


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Walk On By


----------



## Goblin

X-X-Girlfriend - Mariah Carey


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - You Light Up My Life


----------



## Evil Queen

Z - Ziggy Stardust


----------



## Goblin

A-All my love


----------



## nixie

B- Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy


----------



## Goblin

C-Candita


----------



## Evil Queen

D - Devils Rejects, The


----------



## Goblin

E-Easy Come Easy Go


----------



## nixie

F- Fire Dance


----------



## Goblin

G-Going Down---The Monkees


----------



## morbidmike

H-hells bells


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - I Get a Kick Out of You


----------



## Goblin

J-Just another day in Paradise


----------



## Spooky Chick

K- KIller in the home, Adam Ant


----------



## rottincorps

L-Long live Rock & Roll.......Rainbow


----------



## morbidmike

K-kiss me deadly-Lita Ford


----------



## Goblin

L-Like You---Evanescence


----------



## Spooky Chick

M-Mr Blue


----------



## Goblin

N-Nobody's Fool


----------



## Spooky Chick

O- On top of old smokey


----------



## Spooky1

P - Pretty Woman


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Que Sera, Sera


----------



## Goblin

R-Ready to Run----Dixie Chicks


----------



## Spooky Chick

S- Step right up, Tom Waits


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Tonight


----------



## Goblin

U-Under the Boardwalk


----------



## Spooky Chick

V-Veronica


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wizard In Winter -TRANS-SIBERIAN ORCHESTRA


----------



## Goblin

x-Xanadu


----------



## Spooky Chick

A- All together now


----------



## Goblin

B-Be There


----------



## Spooky1

C - Can't Touch This


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Don't Cry Out Loud


----------



## Spooky Chick

E-Everybody wants to rule the world


----------



## Goblin

G-Going Down


----------



## Spooky1

H - Heavy Cloud No Rain (Sting)


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - I Sing the Body Electric


----------



## Goblin

J-Just Another Day in Paradise


----------



## Spooky Chick

K-Killer in the home


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Let's All Go to the Lobby


----------



## Goblin

M-My Girl


----------



## scareme

N-Never Met A Girl Like You Before


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Over the Rainbow


----------



## Goblin

P-Party Doll


----------



## scareme

Q-Quitting Time


----------



## shar

R You Lonesome Tonight


----------



## scareme

S-Seven Deadly Sins


----------



## shar

This Land Is Your Land This Land Is My Land


----------



## scareme

U-Unforgettable


----------



## shar

Vhen Irish Eyes Are Smiling :googly:


----------



## scareme

The Worst Day Since Yesterday


----------



## shar

X? what the hell am I suppossed to do with an X???


----------



## scareme

Xtream-a hispanic song, I found it on youtube


----------



## shar

Your Simply The Best lol


----------



## scareme

Z-Zippity Doo Dah


----------



## shar

Aint That A Shame


----------



## scareme

Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## shar

Chain Chain Chain


----------



## scareme

Devils Dance Floor


----------



## shar

Evil Woman


----------



## scareme

Far Away Boys


----------



## shar

Great Balls of Fire


----------



## Goblin

Happy Days are here again


----------



## scareme

I-In the Good Old Summertime


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jumping Jack Flash


----------



## Goblin

L-Let me be there


----------



## nixie

M- Monster Mash


----------



## Goblin

N-Nowhere Man


----------



## Spooky Chick

O-Old man river


----------



## Goblin

P-Please Mister Postman


----------



## shar

Quiet Night- Barbara Striesand


----------



## Goblin

R-Red Sails in the Sunset


----------



## Evil Queen

S - Spirit In The Sky - Norman Greenbaum


----------



## Spooky1

T - Time is Ticking Out - The Cranberries


----------



## PirateLady

Unfaithful - Rihanna


----------



## Goblin

V-Venus----Frankie Avalon


----------



## Night Watchman

Weighty Ghost - Wintersleep


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu---Olivia Newton-John


----------



## PirateLady

You - Collective Soul


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zippidy Doo Daa---Disney


----------



## badger

A - A whiter shade of pale - Poco


----------



## PirateLady

B-Bat out of hell Meatloaf


----------



## Spooky Chick

c- could this be magic?


----------



## Goblin

D-Daa Doo Ron Ron


----------



## Evil Queen

E - Eyesight To The Blind - The Who


----------



## highbury

Fast Zombies Rule - The Accused


----------



## Spooky1

G - Good Golly Miss Molly - Little Richard


----------



## Luigi Bored

H - Hit the Road Jack


----------



## Goblin

I-I think I love you


----------



## Spooky Chick

J- Jersey girl


----------



## nixie

K-Killing me softly


----------



## Goblin

L-Let it be----The Beatles


----------



## Luigi Bored

M -Mustang Sally


----------



## Goblin

N-Nowhere Man---The Beatles


----------



## creep factor

O - Over the Mountain - Ozzy


----------



## Goblin

P-Please Mr. Postman


----------



## Luigi Bored

Q - Queenie The Quick Change Artist -- Johnny Mercer 1950


----------



## Goblin

R-Raindrops keep falling on my head----BJ Thomas


----------



## Luigi Bored

S -Shake It up ----The Cars


----------



## Goblin

T-Time in a bottle---Jim Croce


----------



## Luigi Bored

U - Universal Soldier---Lobo


----------



## Goblin

V-Venus----Frankie Avalon


----------



## Luigi Bored

W - Whatever gets you through the night ---John Lennon


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu---Oivia Newton-John


----------



## Luigi Bored

Y - Yesterme, Yesteryou, Yesterday


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zippidy Doo Daa----Disney


----------



## Bethene

A - Amazing Grace


----------



## Goblin

B-Be there---Dolly Parton


----------



## Spooky1

C - Crush (Garbage)


----------



## scareme

D-Don't Let The Sun Go Down On Me-Elton John


----------



## Goblin

E-Easy come easy go----Bobby Sherman


----------



## Spooky1

F - Fat Bottomed Girls - Queen


----------



## Goblin

G-Going down----The Monkees


----------



## Spooky1

H - Heavy Cloud No Rain - Sting


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - I Don't Know How To Love Him - Jesus Christ, Superstar


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

J - Jack's Shadow; Nick Cave


----------



## theundeadofnight

K- King Of The Nighttime World - KISS


----------



## Goblin

L-Let me be there----Olivia Newton John


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

M - Maybe Sparrow; Neko Case


----------



## Goblin

N-Nowhere Man---The Beatles


----------



## scareme

O-Over The Rainbow


----------



## MrGrimm

P - Paranoid Android


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Nights


----------



## MrGrimm

R - Raspberry Beret


----------



## Goblin

S-Save the Last Dance for me----Dolly Parton


----------



## MrGrimm

T - Take, Take, Take - The White Stripes


----------



## Goblin

U-Under the Boardwalk---The Drifters


----------



## MrGrimm

V - Video Killed the Radio Star


----------



## Goblin

W-Walk right in----New Seekers


----------



## MrGrimm

X-Factor - Uncle Cracker


----------



## Goblin

Y-Ya'll Come----Loretta Lynn


----------



## MrGrimm

Z - Zeros and ones - Prodigy


----------



## Goblin

A-All my loving----The Beatles


----------



## scareme

B-Bang a Gong-T Rex


----------



## MrGrimm

C - Can't Buy Me Love

The Beatles


----------



## Goblin

D-Drinking Wine----Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## MrGrimm

E - Everlong - Foo Fighters


----------



## Spooky1

F - Fat Bottomed Girls - Queen


----------



## Goblin

G-Going Down----The Monkees


----------



## MrGrimm

Helter Skelter - The Beatles


----------



## Goblin

I-I'm a Believer----The Monkees


----------



## Spooky1

J - Joan Crawford - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## MrGrimm

K - Killer Queen - Queen


----------



## Goblin

L-Let me be there-----Olivia Newton-John


----------



## MrGrimm

M - Man on the Moon R.E.M.


----------



## Goblin

N-New York, New York-----Frank Sinatra


----------



## MrGrimm

O - Ophelia - Moist


----------



## Goblin

P-Please Mr. Postman-----The Marvelettes


----------



## creep factor

Q-Questions 67 & 68- Chicago


----------



## scareme

R-Road To Ensenada-Lyle Lovett


----------



## Marrow

S - Spectrum - Florence + the Machine


----------



## Goblin

T-Time in a bottle-----Jim Croce


----------



## scareme

U-Uptown girl-Billy Joel


----------



## Goblin

V-Venus----Frankie Avalon


----------



## creep factor

Welcome to my Nightmare-Alice Cooper


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu----OLivia Newton John


----------



## creep factor

Y-Youve Got Another Thing Comin-Judas Priest


----------



## Goblin

Z-Ziggy Stardust-----David Bowie


----------



## creep factor

A-A Day in the Life- Beatles


----------



## Spooky1

B - Bleed Like Me (Garbage)


----------



## Goblin

C-Can't buy me love----The Beatles


----------



## creep factor

D-Death on Two Legs-Queen


----------



## Goblin

E-Easy come easy go----Elvis Presley


----------



## creep factor

F-Frankenstein-Edgar Winter Group


----------



## Spooky1

G - God, Pt. 2 (U2)


----------



## Goblin

H-Help--The Beatles


----------



## creep factor

I-Iron Man-Black Sabbath


----------



## Goblin

J-Jambalaya----Hank Williams Sr.


----------



## Drago

K-Karma Police - Radiohead


----------



## creep factor

L-Lazy-Deep Purple


----------



## Goblin

M-My Way-----Frank Sinatra


----------



## Drago

New Damage - Soundgarden


----------



## Spooky1

O - Old Ghosts - Jethro Tull


----------



## Goblin

P-Please Mr. Postman---The Beatles


----------



## Drago

Q- Questions - Inxs


----------



## Spooky1

R - Radio Ga Ga - Queen


----------



## Goblin

S-Save the last dance for me----Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Drago

T - Trouble - Coldplay


----------



## Goblin

U-Under the Boardwalk----The Drifters


----------



## creep factor

V-Vasoline-STP


----------



## Drago

With or without you - U2


----------



## scareme

X-X-ray Eyes-Blue Öyster Cult


----------



## Spooky1

Y - You Look So Fine - Garbage


----------



## scareme

Z-Zoot Suit Riot-Big Bad Voodoo Daddy


----------



## Goblin

A-All my loving----The Beatles


----------



## scareme

B-Banagong-T Rex


----------



## Drago

Cast no shadows- Oasis


----------



## Evil Queen

D - Dancing Queen - Abba


----------



## scareme

E-Evening Star-Kenny Rogers


----------



## Spooky1

F - Five Guys Named Moe - Joe Jackson


----------



## Drago

G- Goodbye - Army of Anyone


----------



## scareme

H-"Hot time in the old town tonight" Dukes of Dixieland


----------



## Goblin

I-I think I love you-----The Partridge Family


----------



## scareme

J-Jar of Hearts-Christina Perri


----------



## Drago

Korea- Deftones


----------



## Spooky1

L - Let it Be - Beatles


----------



## creep factor

M-Money-Pink Floyd


----------



## Goblin

N-Nowhere Man----The Beatles


----------



## Drago

O- Opiate - Tool


----------



## Spooky1

P - Push It - Garbage


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Nights----Diana Krall


----------



## Drago

R- Romantic Rights -- Death From Above 1979


----------



## Spooky1

S - Swlabr - Cream


----------



## scareme

T-Tannenbaum, Oh- Nat King Cole


----------



## Goblin

U-Under the boardwalk----The Drifters


----------



## scareme

V-Valley Girl-Frank Zappa


----------



## Spooky1

W - White Christmas - Bing Crosby


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu---Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Drago

Y- Yellow Ledbetter -- Pearl Jam


----------



## scareme

Z-Zippiddy Doo Dah-Disney


----------



## Goblin

A-Along came Jones----Ray Stevens


----------



## Drago

B- Barrel of a gun -- Depeche Mode


----------



## Spooky1

C - Call Me (Blondie)


----------



## scareme

D-Dancing With Myself-Billy Idol


----------



## Drago

E- Everybody dance now -- C+C Music Factory


----------



## Goblin

F-Fun Fun, Fun----The Beach Boys


----------



## Drago

G-Garden of eden -- G n R


----------



## Goblin

H-Howdo---Mary Chapin Carpenter


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

I - I Need You Tonight - INXS


----------



## Goblin

J-Jump in the Line----Harry Belafonte


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

K - Kiss Me Deadly - Lita Ford


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

L - Limelight - Rush


----------



## Goblin

M-Me and Bobby McGee-----Janis Joplin


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

N - No More Mr. Nice Guy - Alice Cooper


----------



## N. Fantom

Misery-Maroon5


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

O - Oh Death - Ralph Stanley


----------



## Goblin

P-Please Mister Postman-----The Beatles


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Q-_Quit Playing With My Heart_ -The Backstreet Boys


----------



## Spooky1

R - Roxie (Chicago soundtrack)


----------



## The Halloween Lady

S - Smoke On The Water (Deep Purple)


----------



## Lord Homicide

T - Trashy Women (Confederate Railroad)


----------



## Spooky1

U - Unrest n the East Wing (Midnight Syndicate)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: V-Vogue


----------



## Lord Homicide

W - Wasted White Boys ~ W.A.S.P.


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu---Olivia Newton-John


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Y - Y.M.C.A. - Village People


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zero (Smashing Pumpkins)


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - All You Need Is Love - The Beatles


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: B-Boys of Summer - Don Henley


----------



## Lord Homicide

C - Cowboys from Hell ~ Pantera!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Don't Pull Your Love-Hamilton, Joe Frank and Reynolds......

Don't pull your love out on me baby,
Cause if you do then I think that maybe
I'll just lay me down, cry for a hundred years,
Don't pull your love out on me honey
Take my heart, my soul my money...
but don't leave me drowning in my tears....


----------



## Spooky1

E - Every breath you take - The Police


----------



## Lord Homicide

F - Forever More ~ Amorphis


----------



## Goblin

G-Going Down----The Monkees


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: H-Highway to Hell AC/DC


----------



## Lord Homicide

I Aint Livin' Long Like This ~ Waylon Jennings


----------



## Spooky1

J - Just Trying to Be (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Kiss of Steel ~ Samhain


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: L-Last Dance-Donna Summer


----------



## Lord Homicide

M - Mexico or Crazy ~ Jason Boland and the Stragglers


----------



## The Halloween Lady

N - Nasty Girl - Vanity 6


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: O-One Less Set of Footsteps...the song stylings of Mr. Jim Croce


----------



## Spooky1

P - Please, Please me - Beatles


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Night-----Diana Krall


----------



## Lord Homicide

R - Red Neckin' Love Makin' Night ~ Conway Twitty


----------



## Moon Dog

S - Some Girls - Rolling Stones


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: These Eyes-The Guess Who....these eyes....cry every night for you.....:crykin:


----------



## Goblin

U-Under the Boardwalk----THe Drifters


----------



## The Halloween Lady

V- Vampires - Godsmack


----------



## Lord Homicide

W - war ensemble (slayer)
A walk (bad religion)


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu----Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Lord Homicide

Y - You're My Temptation ~ ALICE COOPER!


----------



## SterchCinemas

Zero-Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: A-Animal~~ Neon Trees


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-big girls don"t cry


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: C-Catch My Disease~~Ben Lee


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-don"t stop me now


----------



## SterchCinemas

Edge of Heaven- Breathe Carolina


----------



## Spooky1

F - Freedom of Speech - Above the Law


----------



## SterchCinemas

Guilty Cocker Spaniels -Modest Mouse


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: How Bout You Don't ~~ The Lost Trailers


----------



## Goblin

I-I think I love you----The Partridge Family


----------



## Lord Homicide

J - Jack Action ~ W.A.S.P.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:K-Killing Me Softly~~Roberta Flack


----------



## SterchCinemas

Little Lion Man by Mumford and Sons


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Moon River as sung by Andy Williams


----------



## SterchCinemas

N- Never Wanted to Dance - Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> M - Moon River as sung by Andy Williams


:jol: Oh Roxy...I LOVE THAT SONG from Breakfast at Tiffany's, one of my all time favorite films!!! (wish you could get a ring in Crackerjack's now)

back to the game now....(sorry..I had to comment...)
O-Oh, Shelia~~Ready for the World.....LOVE This SONG!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

P - *Progress -* _Bad Religion_


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: R-Ride Wit Me...going a little gangsta on ya....Nelly....I hate wrap...but I love Nelly


----------



## Lord Homicide

Slight detour, back to Q
*Quality or Quantity* - _Bad Religion_

now, S


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Sorry LordH...second glass of Chardonnay....not good

S-Sex On Fire~~~Kings of Leon


----------



## Spooky1

T - Toccata and fugue - Bach


----------



## SterchCinemas

Unforgiven- Blood on the Dance Floor


----------



## The Halloween Lady

V - Ventilator Blues - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Goblin

W-Walk right in----The New Seekers


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: X-X-files theme song


----------



## SterchCinemas

Y- You be the anchor that keeps my feet on the ground, I'll be the wings that keeps your heartin the clouds - Mayday Parade


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Z-Zombie Jamboree


----------



## Copchick

*A - Armageddon It - Def Leppard*


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: B-Better Together ~~Jack Johnson


----------



## Spooky1

C - Crazy - Nazareth


----------



## Goblin

D-Do you want to dance-----The Beach Boys


----------



## Copchick

Even the Losers...Tom Petty


----------



## Spooky1

F - Funeral for a Friend - Elton John


----------



## The Halloween Lady

G - Goodbye Yellow Brick Road ~ Elton John


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Heartbeat~~The Knack


----------



## SterchCinemas

I- If Im James Dean, Then Your Audrey Hepburn - Sleeping With Sirens
(Also little known fact, my song to my girlfriend )


----------



## Spooky1

J - Just my Imagination - Cranberries


----------



## Copchick

K - Knockin' at your Back Door - Deep Purple


----------



## The Halloween Lady

L - L.A. Woman ~ The Doors


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: M-Marry You ~~Bruno Mars


----------



## Spooky1

N - Night on Bald Mountain - Modest Mussorgsky


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Over the Rainbow - Judy Garland


----------



## Goblin

P-Please Mr. Postman-----The Beatles


----------



## Copchick

Q - Quicksilver Girl - Steve Miller


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: R-Rock Me Gently~~ Andy Kim


----------



## Spooky1

S - Syrup & Honey - Duffy


----------



## The Halloween Lady

T - Think ~ Aretha Franklin


----------



## Spooky1

U - Unrest in the East Wing - Midnight Syndicate


----------



## Goblin

V-Venus----Frankie Avalon


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: W-What's Going On~~Four Non Blondes


----------



## Copchick

X Offender - Blondie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - You Are So Beautiful - Joe Cocker


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zoo station-u2


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: A-Anything But Mine~~Kenny Chesney


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Born to be wild -- Stepenwolf


----------



## Goblin

C-Can't help falling in love with you----Elvis Presley


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: D-Don't Let Me Get Me~~Pink


----------



## Lord Homicide

Evil Thing----------Danzig


----------



## Spooky1

F - Freedom Fighter (Rainbow)


----------



## Copchick

G - Goodbye to You - Patty Smythe


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hell Patrol------Judas Priest


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I - I Ain't Done Wrong ~ The Yardbirds


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: J-Jet~~Band on the Run


----------



## Goblin

K-King of the road----Roger Miller


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Layla - Eric Clapton


----------



## Copchick

K - Kickstart my Heart - Motley Crue


----------



## The Halloween Lady

L - Lady Grinning Soul ~ David Bowie


----------



## Spooky1

M - Magic Carpet Ride (Steppenwolf)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: N-Not Over You~~Gavin Degraw


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-october-u2


----------



## Goblin

P-Please Mr. Postman-----The Beatles


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Q - Queen Of Hearts ~ Gregg Allman


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-radar-britney spears


----------



## SterchCinemas

S- Send the Pain Below - Chevelle


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: T-Talk Dirty to Me~~ Poison


----------



## Goblin

U-Under the Boardwalk-----The Drifters


----------



## Lord Homicide

Voracious March of Godliness, The--------Bad Religion


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:W-Wouldn't it Be Nice-The Beach Boys


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-x.y.u.-smashing pumpkins


----------



## Spooky1

Y - You & me (Cranberries)


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zero-the smashing pumpkins


----------



## SterchCinemas

A- Actress, Model... by Unwritten Law


----------



## Lord Homicide

Ballcrusher-----W.A.S.P.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: C-California Waiting~~Kings of Leon


----------



## Spooky1

D - Dreams (Cranberries)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Expendable Youth-------Slayer


----------



## Goblin

F-Fool fall in Love----Elvis Presley


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-g4l-rihanna


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: H-Hey Soul Sister~~Train


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-i ain"t done wrong-the yardbirds


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: J-Just to be Close to You~~Commodores


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-karma-alicia keys


----------



## The Halloween Lady

L - Lady Jane ~ The Rolling Stones


----------



## Copchick

M - Mas Tequila - Sammy Hagar


----------



## Spooky1

N - New New York (Cranberries)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: O-Oh Shelia~~ Ready for the World


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pearl Snaps ------ Jason Boland and the Stragglers


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Nights-----Diana Krall


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: R-Red Solo Cup~~Toby Keith


----------



## Lord Homicide

Strangers in the Night---Frank Sinatra


----------



## Copchick

Take Your Whiskey Home - Van Halen


----------



## Lord Homicide

Uneasy Rider---Charlie Daniels


----------



## Moon Dog

V - Vertigo - U2


----------



## Spooky1

W - While my guitar gently weeps - Beatles


----------



## Copchick

X - XXX's and OOO's - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Y-Your Song~~ Sir Elton John


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Ziggy Stardust (David Bowie)


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - All You Need Is Love - The Beatles


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: B-Boat Drinks!!Jimmy Buffet


----------



## Spooky1

C - Children's Crusade (Sting)


----------



## Copchick

D - Dixie Chicken -The Band


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-e.t.-katy perry


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Frankenstein (Edgar Winter Group)


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-gallows pole-led zeppelin


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:H-Hyperactive~~Robert Palmer


----------



## Spooky1

I - I've got a miniature secret camera (Peter Murphy)


----------



## Goblin

J-Jump in the line-----Harry Belefonte


----------



## Copchick

K - King of Pain - The Police


----------



## Spooky1

L - Learn to Fly (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Maybe----The Ink Spots


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: N-Never Can Say Goodbye~~The Jackson Five


----------



## Spooky1

O - Only Happy When It Rains (Garbage)


----------



## Goblin

P-Please Mister Postman-----The Beatles


----------



## Copchick

O - Only the Lonely - The Motels


----------



## Spooky1

Copchick's alphabet is going in reverse 

Q - Queen and Country (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Pumpkin5

Spooky1 said:


> Copchick's alphabet is going in reverse
> 
> Q - Queen and Country (Jethro Tull)


:jol:God, I am so glad that I am not the only one that screws up the alphabet (thanks Copchick!)

R-Ring of Fire~~Social Distortion (love it!)


----------



## Copchick

Spooky1 said:


> Copchick's alphabet is going in reverse
> 
> Q - Queen and Country (Jethro Tull)


OMG! Ha! Ha! Ha! I'm making sure you all are on your toes! 

S - Speedoo - The Cadillacs

Yeah, I think I'm back on track


----------



## Spooky1

T - Tide is High (Blondie)


----------



## Goblin

U-Under the Boardwalk-----The Drifters


----------



## Lord Homicide

Vampira----The Misfits


----------



## Copchick

W - When I Fall in Love - Nat King Cole


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu-----Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Copchick

Z - 'Zat you Santa Claus? - Brian Setzer Orchestra


----------



## Lord Homicide

Alma mater-----Alice Cooper


----------



## Goblin

B-Be there-----Dolly Parton


----------



## Copchick

C - Calling Dr. Love - Kiss


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

D - Danger! High Voltage - Electric Six


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: E-Everything's Tuesday~~General Johnson and the Chairman of the Board (beach music is the BEST!!)


----------



## Spooky1

F - Fire (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## The Halloween Lady

G - Gamma Ray ~ Beck


----------



## Goblin

H-Honey Don't-----The Beatles


----------



## Copchick

I - I Ain't Superstitous - Jeff Beck


----------



## Spooky1

J - Just my imagination (Cranberries)


----------



## Goblin

K-King of the Road----Roger Miller


----------



## Copchick

L - Lookin for Love - Johnny Lee (Urban Cowboy)


----------



## The Halloween Lady

M- Machine Gun ~ Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: N-Name~~Goo Goo Dolls, my ultimate favorite song from one of my ultimate favorite bands...saw them live in Canada before they were REALLY famous and they were AWESOME......(did I just post too much info again....sorry)


----------



## Spooky1

O - Ode to my Family (Cranberries)


----------



## Goblin

P-Pleas Mr. Postman------The Beatles


----------



## Copchick

Q - Queen of Memphis - Confederate Railroad


----------



## Spooky1

R - Road to nowhere - Talking Heads


----------



## Lord Homicide

Scream Until You Like It----W.A.S.P.


----------



## Moon Dog

T - tnt (ac/dc)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: T-This Everyday Love~~Rascal Flatts


----------



## RoxyBlue

Guess you don't like the letter U


U - Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters


----------



## Copchick

V - Velcro Fly - ZZ Top


----------



## highbury

White Wedding - Billy Idol (double points!!)


----------



## Pumpkin5

highbury said:


> White Wedding - Billy Idol (double points!!)


:jol: Love that song...love that singer!!!
Yellow-Coldplay (single points??)

(sorry this is my edit....I friggin don't know my alphabet at all....for the X that would have been then next song....X-Xfiles Theme....sorry guys...I have no excuse......


----------



## Goblin

Y-You're still the one-----Shania Twain


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zoot Suit Riot


----------



## Copchick

A - Armed and Dangerous - Airbourne


----------



## Spooky1

B - Barbara Ann (Beach Boys)


----------



## SterchCinemas

C-Clark Gable by The Postal Service


----------



## Goblin

D-Downtown-----Petula Clark


----------



## Spooky1

E - Everybody Knows (Concrete Blonde)


----------



## Copchick

F - Fat Bottom Girls - Queen


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: G-Gun Powder and Lead~~ Miranda Lambert


----------



## Spooky1

H - Happy Together (Turtles)


----------



## Goblin

I-In the mood-----Bette Midler


----------



## Copchick

J - Jungle Love - Steve Miller


----------



## Goblin

K-King of the Road-----Roger Miller


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

L: Love Letter - Nick Cave


----------



## Spooky1

M - My Generation (The Who)


----------



## Goblin

N-Never on Sunday-----Henry Mancini


----------



## Lord Homicide

Old Man from the Mountain-----Merle Haggard


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

P: Put It There Pal - Richard Thompson


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quicksilver-pink floyd


----------



## Copchick

R - Rock 'N Roll Train - ACDC


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

S: Sweetest Decline - Beth Orton


----------



## Spooky1

T - Too Late to Turn Back Now - Cornelius Brothers & Sister Rose


----------



## Goblin

U-Under the boardwalk----The Drifters


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

V: Ventura Highway - America (just brings me back to summers as a kid!)


----------



## Copchick

V - Valentine - Willie Nelson


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: V-Valerie~~Mark Ronson (...what???...I thought we were all doing V's now....) Har, har .....kidding okay I will do a W

W-Walkie Talkie Man~~Steriogram


----------



## Spooky1

X - X Offender - Blondie


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Y: You Do - Aimee Mann


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Z-Zombie Jamboree~~ Harry Belafonte


----------



## Spooky1

A - All Right Now - Free


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-baby baby-amy grant


----------



## Goblin

C-Can't help falling in love with you-----Elvis Presley


----------



## Copchick

D - Devils & Dust - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Goblin

E-Easy Come Easy Go-----Elvis Presley


----------



## Spooky1

F - Fat Man _ Jethro Tull


----------



## Copchick

Gypsies, Tramps and Thieves - Cher


----------



## Goblin

H-Harum Scarum-----Elvis Presley


----------



## Spooky1

I - I Wanna Be Like You - Louis Prima


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

J: John Barleycorn - Gordon Bok, Ann Mayo Muir & Ed Trickett


----------



## Spooky1

K - Kashmir - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Goblin

L-Let me be there-----Olvia Newton-John


----------



## Copchick

M - Mele Kalikimaka - Bing Crosby


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nightfall -Midnight Syndicate


----------



## Moon Dog

O - O' Silent Night - just about everybody has covered this tune


----------



## Spooky1

P - Pretty in Pink - Psychedelic Furs


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet nights----Diana Krall


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

R: Round Midnight - Thelonious Monk


----------



## Spooky1

Smooth - Carlos Santana and Rob Thomas


----------



## Copchick

T - Tumbling Dice - Rolling Stones


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters


----------



## Goblin

V-Venus----Frankie Avalon


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-when you"re looking like that-westlife


----------



## Copchick

XXX's and OOO's - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## SterchCinemas

Yeah Boy and Doll Face - Pierce the Veil


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zombie - Cranberries


----------



## Lord Homicide

Alone---Amorphis


----------



## Goblin

B-Be there-----Dolly Parton


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: California Waiting~~Kings of Leon


----------



## Lord Homicide

Die, Die My Darling---The Misfits


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Enter Sandman~~Metallica (hush little baby....)


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Feel to Believe - Beth Orton


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Go Tell It On The Mountain - John Work


----------



## SterchCinemas

H- Hard to Explain by The Strokes


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I: It Happened - Dirty Three


----------



## Copchick

J- Jody Girl - Bob Seger


----------



## Goblin

K-King of the road-----Roger Miller


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Love Really Hurts Without You~~ Billy Ocean


----------



## RoxyBlue

M - Moon River - Andy Williams


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nowhere Man - Beatles


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

O: Orgullecida - Buena Vista Social Club


----------



## Copchick

P - Pour Some Sugar On Me - Def Leppard


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Quicksilver - Pink Floyd


----------



## Goblin

R-Rhinestone Cowboy-----Glen Campbell


----------



## Copchick

S - Save a Horse (Ride a Cowboy) - Big & Rich


----------



## Lord Homicide

Throes of Rejection----Pantera!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

U: Untitled - Interpol


----------



## Spooky1

V - Vow - Garbage


----------



## Goblin

W-We are the World


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-XYU by the smashing pumpkins


----------



## Goblin

Y-You are the One-----Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zero-the smashing pumpkins


----------



## Spooky1

A - Another one bites the dust - Queen


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Boys of Fall~~ Kenny Chesney


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-call the shots-girls aloud


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: D-Dancing With Myself~~Billy Idol


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-everybody knows you cried last night-the fratellis


----------



## Goblin

F-Fools fall in love----Elvis Presley


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-glad to see you go-the ramones


----------



## Spooky1

H - Happy Trails - Roy Rogers


----------



## highbury

I - In A Sentimental Mood - John Coltrane


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

J: Jack's Shadow - Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds


----------



## Copchick

K - Kiss and Say Goodbye - The Manhattans


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Love Will Keep Us Together - Toni Tennille


----------



## Spooky1

M - My Sharona by The Knack


----------



## Goblin

N-Name Game-----Shirley Ellis


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-open your heart-madonna


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

P: Post Plethoric Rhetoric - Wilderness


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Queen Bee - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Goblin

R-Rhinestone Cowboy----Glen Campbell


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-stay with me-the faces


----------



## SterchCinemas

T- The Beast and the Harlot by Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## highbury

U - Undercover of the Night - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Copchick

V - Volcano - Jimmy Buffet


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-wake me up before you go go-wham


----------



## Spooky1

X - Xanadu - Newton-John


----------



## Goblin

Y-You are the One-----Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zombie-the cranberries


----------



## Spooky1

A - Ashes to Ashes - David Bowie


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-baby-justin bieber


----------



## Copchick

C - Cecilia - Simon & Garfunkle


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-daddy sang bass-johnny cash


----------



## Copchick

E - Excelsior Lady - The Donkeys


----------



## Goblin

F-Fools fall in love-----Elvis Presley


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-game on -pitbull


----------



## highbury

H - Harmony in my Head--The Buzzcocks


----------



## Spooky1

I - I Did It - Dave Matthews


----------



## Lord Homicide

Just Good Ol' Boys-----Moe Bandy


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-karma-alicia keys


----------



## Copchick

L - Little Black Dress - Donnie Iris


----------



## Spooky1

M - Mambo Number 5 by Lou Bega


----------



## Goblin

N-Never on Sunday-----Henry Mancini


----------



## Copchick

O - Once in a Lifetime - Talking Heads


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pandemonium-pet shop boys


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Queer - Garbage


----------



## scareme

R-Rhiannon-Fleetwood Mac


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-sacrifice-elton john


----------



## Goblin

T-Time in a bottle-----Jim Croce


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-u.f.o.-cold play


----------



## Copchick

V - (The) Very Thought of You - Billie Holliday


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-wait-chris brown


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu-----Olivia Newton-John


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yeah-kelly clarkson


----------



## Copchick

Z - Zydeco Gris-Gris - Beausoleil


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-a hard day"s night-the beatles


----------



## Spooky1

B - Burn the Witch - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-cactus-pixies


----------



## Copchick

D - Darlin' - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Spooky1

E - Everyday - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: F-Feel~~Robbie Williams


----------



## Goblin

G-Going Down----The Monkees


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-have you ever been in love-westlife


----------



## highbury

I - I'm The Man - Anthrax


----------



## Lord Homicide

highbury said:


> I - I'm The Man - Anthrax


Love the song... "Sh-sh-sh-shu-shu-shut up!" I need a button that plays this at work when pushed.

J - Jack Action----W.A.S.P.


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kathleen-david gray


----------



## Copchick

L - Love Struck Baby - Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mad about you-belinda carlisle


----------



## Spooky1

N - North Sea Oil - Jethro Tull


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-obsessed-mariah carey


----------



## Goblin

P-Please Mr. Postman----The Beatles


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-queen of hearts-juice newton


----------



## Copchick

R - Rock Candy - Montrose


----------



## Spooky1

S - Stay - Dave Matthews


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

T: Troubled - Land of Talk


----------



## Goblin

U-Under the Boardwalk------The Drifters


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-valerie-amy winehouse


----------



## Copchick

W - Willie the Wimp - Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## Spooky1

X - X-Files Theme by Mark Snow


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Y: YYZ - Rush


----------



## Goblin

Z-Ziggy Stardust----David Bowie


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-a boy named sue-johnny cash


----------



## Spooky1

B - Bouree - Jethro Tull


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-call me - blondie


----------



## Goblin

Die, Die My Darling---The Misfits


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-eastbound train-dire straits


----------



## Goblin

F-Fools Fall in Love---Elvis Presley


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-g4l-rihanna


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:H-Have I Told You Lately~~Van Morrison


----------



## Spooky1

I - I've got a miniature secret camera - Peter Murphy


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jar of hearts-christina perri


----------



## Goblin

K-King of the Road----Roger Miller


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-landslide-fleetwood mac


----------



## Spooky1

M - Me and the Devil Blues - Cowboy Junkies


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

N: Never Be Mine - Kate Bush


----------



## Copchick

O - Overdrive - Airborne


----------



## Spooky1

P - Push It - Garbage


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Nights----Diana Krall


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-radar-britney spears


----------



## Spooky1

S - Somethings on the Move - Jethro Tull


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-take me home-phil collins


----------



## Copchick

U - Unforgettable - Nat King Cole


----------



## Spooky1

V - Veterans of psychic wars - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: W-Washboard Lisa~~Grayson Capps


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu----Olivia Newton-John


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yahweh-u2


----------



## Copchick

'Zat You Santa Claus - Brian Setzer Orchestra


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-aliens-take that


----------



## Spooky1

B - Bleed like me - Garbage


----------



## highbury

Coolidge - The Descendents


----------



## Copchick

D - Don't Cry Baby - Etta James


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-easy money-bruce springsteen


----------



## Spooky1

F - Flying Dutchman - Jethro Tull


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-gang bang-madona


----------



## Copchick

H - Harper Valley PTA - Jeannie Riley 

(Yeah those of you who are familiar are gonna start to sing it )


----------



## Spooky1

I - I Can't be with You - Cranberries


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jealous guy-john lennon


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:H-_How to Save a Life_~~The Fray


----------



## graveyardmaster

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:H-_How to Save a Life_~~The Fray


pumpkin5 HHhhmmmm k is after j not h.... lol...

k-keep talking-pink floyd


----------



## Spooky1

L - Long Tall Glasses - Leo Sayer


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-man down-rihanna


----------



## Copchick

N - No Other Love - Chuck Prophet


----------



## Spooky1

O - Ode to my Family - Cranberries


----------



## Goblin

P-Please Mr. Postman-----The Beatles


----------



## highbury

Q - Queen Bee vs. Killer Bee---LeShok


----------



## Copchick

R - Radioactive - Gene Simmons


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-save me-queen


----------



## Spooky1

T - Take Me To The River - Talking Heads


----------



## theundeadofnight

U - Unstoppable - Foxy Shazam


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

V: Viva Ultra - Palace Music


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-wait your turn-rihanna


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu----Olivia Newton John


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yesterday-the beatles


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zombie - Cranberries


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-a message-coldplay


----------



## Kaoru

Billy Jean--Micheal Jackson


----------



## Goblin

C-Can't buy me love-----The Beatles


----------



## OlliausHamm

D - dead ore alive -- bon jovi


----------



## Kaoru

E-Every breath you take--The Police


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-falling down-duran duran


----------



## Copchick

G - Gimme Some Water - Eddie Money


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-haunted -kelly clarkson


----------



## Spooky1

I - I Must Be Dreamin - Cheap Trick


----------



## Copchick

J - Just What the Doctor Ordered - Ted Nugent


----------



## Lilly

K- Killer Queen _ Queen


----------



## MrGrimm

L - Let it Be - Beatles


----------



## Spooky1

M - Mama - Genesis


----------



## Goblin

N-Never on a Sunday----Henry Mancini


----------



## graveyardmaster

0-on a night like this-kylie minogue


----------



## Copchick

P - Plundered My Soul - The Rolling Stones


----------



## MrGrimm

Q - Que Sera Sera


----------



## Spooky1

R - Ride my See-Saw - Moody Blues


----------



## Goblin

S-Stand by your man----Tammy Wynette


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-take a chance on me-jls


----------



## Copchick

U - Up On Cripple Creek - The Band


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-voices-chris young


----------



## Spooky1

W - Who are you - The Who


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu----Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Copchick

Z - Zydeco Gris Gris - Beausoleil


----------



## Spooky1

You missed "Y" Copchick 

Y = You look so Fine - Garbage


----------



## Goblin

A-All I can do----Dolly Parton


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-baggy trousers-madness


----------



## Copchick

C - Can't You see - Marshall Tucker


----------



## Spooky1

D - Dark Ages - Jethro Tull


----------



## MrGrimm

E - Everlasting Light - The Black Keys


----------



## Kaoru

F--Footloose- Kenny Loggins


----------



## Spooky1

G - Godzilla - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Goblin

H-Hair----The Cowsills


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-i can"t let go-the hollies


----------



## MrGrimm

J - Jump, Van Halen


----------



## Copchick

K - Knockin' At Your Back Door - Deep Purple


----------



## Spooky1

L - Last train to Clarksville - The Monkees


----------



## Goblin

M-Monday Monday----The Mama and the Papas


----------



## MrGrimm

N - Neon, John Mayer


----------



## Copchick

O - Once in a Lifetime - Talking Heads


----------



## MommaMoose

P - Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## Spooky1

Q - Queer - Garbage


----------



## Copchick

Rosalita - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

S: Something Against You - Pixies


----------



## Goblin

T-Time in a bottle-----Jim Croce


----------



## Copchick

U - Undercover of the Night - The Rolling Stones


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-viva la vida-coldplay


----------



## Spooky1

W - When Love Comes to Town - U2 & BB King


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu-----Olivia Newton-John


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-you better run-pat benatar


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin' Daddies


----------



## Goblin

A-All I can do-----Dolly Parton


----------



## Copchick

B - Big Ten Inch Record - Aerosmith


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

C: Clam, Crab, Cockle, Cowrie - Joanna Newsom


----------



## Goblin

D-Davey Crockett-----Fess Parker


----------



## MrGrimm

Everlasting Light - The Black Keys


----------



## RoxyBlue

Funny Girl - Barbra Streisand


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Goin' Out West - Tom Waits


----------



## Copchick

H - How Do You Like Me Now? - Toby Keith


----------



## theundeadofnight

I - I Don't Know How You're Livin' - Lucinda Williams


----------



## Spooky1

J - Just my Imagination - Cranberries


----------



## Goblin

K-King of the road----Roger Miller


----------



## Copchick

L - (The) Loco-Motion - Grand Funk


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:M-Misty Blue


----------



## MrGrimm

N - Never Let You Go - Third Eye Blind


----------



## theundeadofnight

O - Oh Shangri La - Jon Fratelli


----------



## Copchick

P - P.S. I Love You - Billie Holliday


----------



## MrGrimm

Q - Que Sera, Sera - Doris Day


----------



## Spooky1

R - Rocky Raccoon - Beatles


----------



## Goblin

S-Save the last dance for me-----Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Copchick

T - These Boots Are Made For Walkin' - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Spooky1

U - Undercover of the night - Rolling Stones


----------



## Goblin

V-Venus----Frankie Avalon


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-wait-chris brown


----------



## Copchick

XXX's and OOO's - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Y: YYZ - Rush


----------



## Goblin

Z-Ziggy Stardust-----David Bowie


----------



## Spooky1

A - All along the watchtower - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Copchick

Be My Lover - Alice Cooper


----------



## Spooky1

C - Can't buy me love - Beatles


----------



## Goblin

D-Downtown----Petula Clark


----------



## Copchick

E - Every Little Kiss - Bruce Hornsby


----------



## theundeadofnight

F - Feuer Frei - Rammstein


----------



## highbury

G - Gone Daddy Gone - Violent Femmes


----------



## Spooky1

H - Haunted Evanescence


----------



## Goblin

I-In the mood----Bette Midler


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

J: July, July! - The Decemberists


----------



## Spooky1

K - Killer Queen - Queen


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lost-coldplay


----------



## Copchick

M - Mas Tequila - Sammy Hagar


----------



## highbury

Night of the Living Dead - The Misfits


----------



## Spooky1

O - Old Ghosts - Jethro Tull


----------



## Goblin

P-Please Mr. Postman-----The Beatles


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-queen bitch-david bowie


----------



## Spooky1

R - Ride my See-Saw - Moody Blues


----------



## Goblin

S-Save the last dance for me------Dolly Parton


----------



## Copchick

T - Tennessee Waltz - Patsy Cline


----------



## MommaMoose

U - Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters


----------



## Spooky1

V - Veterans of Psychic Wars - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## MrGrimm

W - What's the Story Morning Glory? - Oasis


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu-----Olivia Newton John


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-you can get it-ciara


----------



## Goblin

Z-Ziggy Stardust-----David Bowie


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-a good heart-feargal sharkey


----------



## Spooky1

B - Burn the Witch - Queens of the Stoneage


----------



## Goblin

C-Can't buy me love----The Beatles


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-damaged-plumb


----------



## Copchick

E - Excelsior Lady - The Donkeys


----------



## Spooky1

F - Free Falling - Tom Petty


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

G: Give Me Back My Heart - Land of Talk


----------



## Goblin

H-Honey Don't-----The Beatles


----------



## SterchCinemas

I- I dont care anymore by Phil Collins/Genesis


----------



## Copchick

J - Jambalaya on the Bayou - Hank Williams


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:H-Hannah Jane~~Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Spooky1

I - I think I'm Paranoid - Garbage


----------



## Goblin

J-Jump in the line----Harry Belafonte


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kidz-take that


----------



## Copchick

L - Love Struck Baby - Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

M: Mahgeetah - My Morning Jacket


----------



## Goblin

N-Never say yes----Elvis Presley


----------



## Copchick

O - Once in a Lifetime - Talking Heads


----------



## theundeadofnight

Phantom Of the Opera - Iron Maiden


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Nights----Diana Krall


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-rain-madonna


----------



## Copchick

S - Stays in Mexico - Toby Keith


----------



## Spooky1

T - Too Much Time on My Hands -Styx


----------



## Goblin

U-Under the boardwalk-----The Drifters


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-vampires-godsmack


----------



## MrGrimm

W - Where Have All the Good People Gone - Sam Roberts


----------



## Goblin

Xanadu----Olivia Newton John


----------



## Copchick

Y - You Can Leave Your Hat On - Joe Cocker


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu----Olivia Newton-John


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yeah-kelly clarkson


----------



## Copchick

Z - Zydeco Stomp - Clifton Chenier


----------



## Spooky1

A - Animal Instinct - Cranberries


----------



## Goblin

B-Barbara Ann----The Beach Boys


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-candle in the wind-elton john


----------



## Spooky1

D - Don't Worry, Be Happy by Bobby McFerrin


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-e.t.-katy perry


----------



## SterchCinemas

Float On - Modest Mouse


----------



## Copchick

G - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Spooky1

H - Heavy Metal - Sammy Hagar


----------



## Goblin

I-In the mood----Bette Midler


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jet lag-joss stone


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Killing Me Softly - Roberta Flack


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-l.o.v.e.-jessie j


----------



## Copchick

M- Midnight Train To Memphis - Kid Rock


----------



## Goblin

N-Never say yes----Elvis Presley


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-october-u2


----------



## Copchick

P - Pour Some Sugar On Me - Def Leppard


----------



## SterchCinemas

Question!- System of a Down


----------



## Goblin

R-Raindrops keep falling on my head----BJ Thomas


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-safe-westlife


----------



## Copchick

T - Think I'm in Love - Eddie Money


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-ugly-cold


----------



## Copchick

V - Valentine - Willie Nelson (I love this song)


----------



## Goblin

W-Walk right in----The New Seekers


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-x.y.u.-the smashing pumpkins


----------



## Copchick

Y - Yardbirds


----------



## highbury

Z - Zero Ambition - Sharp Objects


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-a day without me-u2


----------



## Goblin

B-Be there----Dolly Parton


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-cherish-madonna


----------



## Copchick

D - Devils & Dust - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-eagle-abba


----------



## Goblin

F-Follow that dream----Elvis Presley


----------



## SterchCinemas

G- Girlfriend by Pheonix


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-had enough-lifehouse


----------



## SterchCinemas

I - I've Got It All (Most) - Modest Mouse


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jars-chevelle


----------



## SterchCinemas

K- Knights of Cydnonia- Muse


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

L-Love Song by The Cure


----------



## Copchick

M- Midnite Maniac - Krokus


----------



## Spooky1

N - North Sea Oil - Jethro Tull


----------



## Goblin

O-On the road again-----Willie Nelson


----------



## theundeadofnight

P - Prince Of Darkness - Alice Cooper


----------



## Spooky1

O - Old Ghosts - Jethro Tull


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-p.s...i love you-the beatles


----------



## Copchick

Quicksilver Girl - Steve Miller


----------



## SterchCinemas

r- Rollin' - Limp Bizkit


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

S-Suck My Kiss by Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## highbury

T - Thunder Fist - The Aggrolites


----------



## Goblin

U-Under the boardwalk----The Drifters


----------



## SterchCinemas

Valleri- The Monkees


----------



## Copchick

W - Wild Mountain Honey - Steve Miller


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu----Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Copchick

Y - You've Really Got A Hold On Me - Smokey Robinson


----------



## Goblin

Z-Ziggy Stardust----David Bowie


----------



## SterchCinemas

A- Actions and Motives by 10 Years


----------



## Spooky1

B - Big Ten Inch Record - Aerosmith


----------



## Copchick

C - Clap For The Wolfman - The Guess Who


----------



## Goblin

D - Devils & Dust - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-eye of the tiger-survivor


----------



## Spooky1

F - Flying Dutchman - Jethro Tull


----------



## Copchick

G - Girls With Guitars - Wynona Judd


----------



## Goblin

H-Honey Don't----The Beatles


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-i am just a girl-abba


----------



## Copchick

J - Jody Girl - Bob Seger


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kiss me quick-elvis presley


----------



## Goblin

L-Long Tall Sally----Little Richard


----------



## Copchick

M - Minnie The Moocher - Cab Calloway


----------



## Goblin

N-Never on Sunday----Henry Mancini


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-october-u2


----------



## Goblin

P-Please Mr. Postman----The Beatles


----------



## Copchick

Q - Queen of Hearts - Juice Newton


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-radio-robbie williams


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

S-Sweet Sacrifice by Evanescence <3


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-take a chance on me -jls


----------



## MrGrimm

U - Ugly


----------



## Spooky1

V - Vielleicht Das Nachste Mal - Rainbow


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-wait-chris brown


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu----Olivia Newton-John


----------



## MrGrimm

Y - Yellow Coldplay


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zoo station-u2


----------



## MrGrimm

A - All Around the World - Oasis


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-baby boy-beyonce


----------



## MrGrimm

C - Call Me Maybe


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-dance-nas


----------



## RoxyBlue

E -Everlasting Love - Robert Knight


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-factory girl-the rollling stones


----------



## Copchick

G - Good Day For The Blues - Storyville


----------



## Goblin

H-Here you come again-----Dolly Parton


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-i am one-smashing pumpkins


----------



## Goblin

J-Jump in the line----Harry Belafonte


----------



## theundeadofnight

K - Keep Me - The Black Keys


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-L.O.V.E.-jessie j


----------



## Goblin

M-Monday Monday-----The Mamas and the Papas


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nemesis-david gray


----------



## Copchick

O - Only The Good Die Young - Billy Joel


----------



## Goblin

P-Please Mr. Postman------The Beatles


----------



## MrGrimm

Q - Que sera, sera -- Doris Day


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-radar-britney spears


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Silent Night


----------



## MrGrimm

T - Time to Say Goodbye


----------



## Goblin

U-Under the Boardwalk


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-vera-pink floyd


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Why Do Fools Fall In Love?


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu----Olivia Newton-John


----------



## MrGrimm

Y - You and I - Michael Bublé


----------



## graveyardmaster

Z-zoe jane-staind


----------



## Copchick

A - Ain't No Good Chain Gang - Kid Rock


----------



## Goblin

B-Baby's in Black----The Beatles


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-cactus-pixies


----------



## MrGrimm

D - Don't Look Back in Anger -Oasis


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-E.T.-katy perry


----------



## MrGrimm

F - Fade Away - Oasis


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-g4l-rihanna


----------



## MrGrimm

H - Half the World Away - Oasis


----------



## highbury

I - In The City - The Jam


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

J: John Barleycorn - Gordon, Bok, Muir & Trickett


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:K-King of the Rodeo~~Kings of Leon


----------



## Goblin

L-Let me be there-----Olivia Newton-John


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mad about you-berlinda carlisle


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

N: New Slang - The Shins


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-obsessed-mariah carey


----------



## Goblin

P-Please Mr. Postman---The Beatles


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-queen of new orleans-bon jovi


----------



## Goblin

R-Rhinestone Cowboy-----Glen Campbell


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-sad song-oasis


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Tonight


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-umbrella


----------



## Copchick

V - (The) Very Thought Of You - Nat King Cole


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-wait-chris brown


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu----Olivia Newton-John


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yahweh-u2


----------



## Copchick

Z - Zydeco Stomp - Clifton Chenier


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-a hard days night-the beatles


----------



## Irish Witch

B-Bad - Michael Jackson


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-can i have a kiss-kelly clarkson


----------



## Irish Witch

D-Dancing Queen - ABBA


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-eagle-abba


----------



## Irish Witch

F-fairytale of new york-the pogues


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-g4l-rihanna


----------



## Irish Witch

H-Hard Days Night-The Beatles


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-i am your leader-nicki minaj


----------



## Irish Witch

J-Just Like A Pill-Pink


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-karma-alicia keys


----------



## Goblin

L-Let it be----The Beatles


----------



## Irish Witch

M-Mad House- Rihanna


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-naughty girl-beyonce


----------



## Irish Witch

O-O Holy Night


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-paradise-coldplay


----------



## Copchick

Q - Quicksilver Girl - Steve Miller


----------



## highbury

R - Ride The Lightning - Metallica


----------



## Irish Witch

S-Satisfy my Soul-Bob Marley and the Wailers


----------



## Goblin

T-Time in a bottle-----Jim Croce


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-U.F.O.-coldplay


----------



## Irish Witch

V-Valerie-Amy Winehouse


----------



## Copchick

W - (The) Way You Look Tonight - Tony Bennett


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu-----Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Irish Witch

Y-Yellow-coldplay


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zero-smashing pumpkins


----------



## Irish Witch

A-Achey Brakey Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## badgerbadger

B - Boku No Atama - Paul Gilbert


----------



## Copchick

C - Clap For The Wolfman - The Guess Who


----------



## Goblin

D-Downtown----Petula Clark


----------



## Irish Witch

E- Easy- Lionel Richie


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-fall on me-R.E.M.


----------



## Goblin

G-Goin' Down----The Monkees


----------



## Irish Witch

H-Hungry eyes-Eric Carmen


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-i believe-tears for fears


----------



## Goblin

J-Jump in the line-----Harry Belafonte


----------



## Copchick

K - Kiss My Irish Ass - Flogging Molly


----------



## badgerbadger

London - Queensryche


----------



## Goblin

M-Monday Monday-----The Mamas and the Papas


----------



## Irish Witch

N-Name Of The Game-ABBA


----------



## Copchick

O - Only The Lonely - The Motels


----------



## Goblin

P-Please Mr. Postman-----The Beatles


----------



## MommaMoose

Q - Que Sera, Sera (Whatever Will Be, Will Be) - Doris Day


----------



## Goblin

R - Ride The Lightning - Metallica


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

S: Say Can You See - Wilderness


----------



## Goblin

T-Time in a bottle----Jim Croce


----------



## Irish Witch

U-Umbrella-Rihanna


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-va va voom-nicki minaj


----------



## Irish Witch

W-Wonderwall-Oasis


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xanadu-rush


----------



## Irish Witch

Y-Yesterday-The Beatles


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zero-smashing pumpkins


----------



## Copchick

A - Another Bag Of Bricks - Flogging Molly


----------



## Irish Witch

B-Baby one more time-Britney Spears


----------



## Goblin

C-Can't buy me love----The Beatles


----------



## Irish Witch

D-Da Ya Think I'm Sexy?-Rod Stewart


----------



## Goblin

E-Easy come Easy Go-----Elvis Presley


----------



## Irish Witch

F-Faith-George Michael


----------



## Goblin

G-Goin' Down----The Monkees


----------



## Irish Witch

H-Hey There Lonely Girl-Eddie Holman


----------



## Goblin

I-In the Mood----Bette Midler


----------



## Copchick

J - Jungle Love - Morris Day & The Time


----------



## Irish Witch

K-Knowing me, knowing you - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Love Is A Many Splendored Thing


----------



## Goblin

M-Monday Monday-----The Mamas and the Papas


----------



## Copchick

N - No Other Love - Chuck Prophet


----------



## Goblin

O-One day at a time-----Christy Lane


----------



## Irish Witch

P-Poker Face-Lady Gaga


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Nights-----Diana Krall


----------



## Irish Witch

R- Radio ga ga-Queen


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-something new-girls aloud


----------



## Copchick

T - These Boots Are made For Walkin - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Irish Witch

U-Under The Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-va va voom-nicki minaj


----------



## Irish Witch

W-Waiting For Tonight - Jennifer Lopez


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xanadu-olivia newton john


----------



## Irish Witch

Y-yellow submarine - Beatles


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zero-smashing pumpkins


----------



## Goblin

A-All I can do-----Dolly Parton


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-baby boy-beyonce


----------



## Irish Witch

C-California Girls - The Beach Boys


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-dance tonight-madonna


----------



## Irish Witch

E-Express Yourself - Madonna


----------



## highbury

F - Fire In The Rain - Agent Orange


----------



## Goblin

G-Goin' Down----The Monkees


----------



## Irish Witch

H-Hard Days Night - The Beatles


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-i put a spell on you-screamin jay hawkins


----------



## Goblin

J-Jump in the line-----Harry Belafonte


----------



## Copchick

K - Kiss And Say Goodbye - The Manhattans


----------



## Goblin

Let me be there----Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Copchick

M - Midnight Rider - Allman Brothers


----------



## Goblin

N-Now or Never----Elvis Presley


----------



## Irish Witch

O-Only the Lonely - The Motels


----------



## Goblin

P-Pleas Mr. Postman-----The Beatles


----------



## Irish Witch

Q- que sera sera- Doris day


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Raindrops Keep Falling on My Head


----------



## Copchick

S - Slave To Love - Bryan Ferry


----------



## Goblin

T-Time in a bottle----Jim Croce


----------



## Irish Witch

U- unbreak my heart - Toni Braxton


----------



## Copchick

V - (The) Very Thought Of You - Nat King Cole


----------



## Goblin

W-Where the boys are-----Connie Francis


----------



## Irish Witch

X-X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## Goblin

Y-yellow submarine - Beatles


----------



## MommaMoose

Z - Zing! Went the Strings of my Heart - Judy Garland


----------



## Goblin

A-All I can do-----Dolly Parton


----------



## Irish Witch

B-Born in the USA - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Goblin

C-Can't buy me love-----The Beatles


----------



## Copchick

D - December 1963 - Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Everlasting Love


----------



## Spooky1

F - Forever Autumn - Jeff Wayne


----------



## MommaMoose

G - Games without Frontiers - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Goblin

H-Holly Jolly Christmas----Burl Ives


----------



## Irish Witch

I-I'm Just a Girl -No Doubt


----------



## Copchick

J - Just Won't Burn - Susan Tedeschi


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Karma Chameleon - Boy George


----------



## Goblin

L-Let me be there------Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Copchick

M - Monday Morning - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Night on the Town - Bruce Hornsby


----------



## Goblin

O-On the road again----Willie Nelson


----------



## Copchick

P - Piece of my Heart - Janis Joplin


----------



## Goblin

Q-QuietNights-----Diana Krall


----------



## Copchick

R - Rosalita - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Song Sung Blue


----------



## Goblin

T-Time in a bottle-----Jim Croce


----------



## Copchick

U - U Can't Touch This - M.C. Hammer


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Valley Girl - Frank Zappa


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wild Women of Wongo - The Tubes


----------



## The Halloween Lady

X- X Offender - Blondie


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young Love-----Sonny James


----------



## Copchick

Z - Zydeco Gris-Gris - Beausoleil


----------



## Goblin

A-All I can do-----Dolly Parton


----------



## Copchick

B - Ballad of Curtis Loew - Lynard Skynard


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Chattanooga Choo Choo


----------



## Goblin

D-Do you wanna dance------Beach Boys


----------



## Copchick

E - Every Little Kiss - Bruce Hornsby


----------



## Goblin

F - Fire In The Rain - Agent Orange


----------



## Copchick

G - Gasoline Alley - Rod Stewart


----------



## Goblin

H-Holly Jolly Christmas----Burl Ives


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-i"m dreaming of a white christmas-bing crosby


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jumpin' Jack Flash


----------



## Copchick

K - Knockin' At Your Back Door - Deep Purple


----------



## Goblin

L-Leaning on the Lampost------Herman's Hermits


----------



## Copchick

M - Midnight Train to Memphis - Kid Rock


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia


----------



## Goblin

O-On the road again-----Willie Nelson


----------



## Copchick

P - Pump It Up - Elvis Costello


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Nights-----Diana Krall


----------



## Copchick

R - Rock 'N Roll Train - AC/DC


----------



## Goblin

S-Save the last dance for me-----Dolly Parton


----------



## Copchick

T - These Boots Are Made For Walkin - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Under the Boardwalk


----------



## Spooky1

V - Viva Las Vegas _ Elvis


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Why Do Fools Fall in Love


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu---Olvia Newton-John


----------



## Copchick

Y - You Can Leave Your Hat On - Joe Cocker


----------



## RoxyBlue

Z - Zippedy Doo Dah


----------



## Goblin

A-All I can do----Dolly Parton


----------



## Copchick

B - Back in the Saddle Again - Aerosmith


----------



## Goblin

C-Can't buy me love----The Beatles


----------



## Copchick

D - Dream Weaver -- Gary Wright


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Evergreen - Barbra Streisand


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

F - Fantasy - Aldo Nova


----------



## RoxyBlue

G - Gary, Indiana (The Music Man)


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

H - Hold On, Wilson Phillips


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - I Wanna Hold Your Hand - The Beatles


----------



## Goblin

J-Jump in the Line----Harry Belefonte


----------



## Copchick

K - Kiss And Say Goodbye - The Manhattans


----------



## Goblin

L-Let me be there-----Olivia Newton-John


----------



## the bloody chef

M - _Moonbeam Song, Harry Nilsson :xbones:_


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nemesis-david gray


----------



## Copchick

O - Ode To Billie Joe - Bobbie Gentry


----------



## Goblin

P-Please Mr. Postman-----The Beatles


----------



## Copchick

Q - Quicksilver Girl - Steve Miller


----------



## Goblin

R-Run Run Rudolph-----Bobby Bare


----------



## Copchick

S - Sneakin' Sally Through The Alley - Robert Palmer


----------



## the bloody chef

Tubular Bells, Mike Oldfield


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Under the Boardwalk


----------



## Copchick

V - Venus - Frankie Avalon


----------



## Spooky1

W - Where do we go from here - Filter


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu----Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Copchick

Z - Zydico Stomp - Clifton Chenier


----------



## the bloody chef

A- Auld Lang Syne, Burl Ives 

_what are the odds of A being the 1st letter in 2013?!?_


----------



## Copchick

B - Bridge Of Sighs - Robin Trower


----------



## Goblin

C-Can't buy m love-----The Beatles


----------



## Copchick

D - Dimples - John Lee Hooker


----------



## the bloody chef

E- everybody Hurts- R E M


----------



## Copchick

F - Fat Bottom Girls - Queen


----------



## the bloody chef

G- Get Up, Stand Up- Bob Marley & the Wailers :smoking:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:H- Hard to Love~~Lee Brice


----------



## the bloody chef

I- "I Wanna Be A Lifeguard" - Blotto :googly:


----------



## Goblin

J-Jump in the line----Harry Belafonte


----------



## the bloody chef

K- Knockin' On Heaven's Door- Bob Dylan


----------



## Copchick

L - Lay Lady Lay - Another Bob Dylan


----------



## the bloody chef

M- Masters of War....another BD classic


----------



## RoxyBlue

N - Nowhere Man - The Beatles


----------



## Copchick

O - Once In A Lifetime - Talking Heads


----------



## the bloody chef

P - Projekt Objekt, Frank Zappa:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quiet Night- Barbra Streisand


----------



## Goblin

R-Running Bear-----Sonny James


----------



## the bloody chef

S- Stinkfoot, Frank Zappa & The Mothers of Invention


----------



## Goblin

T-Time in a bottle-----Jim Croce


----------



## Copchick

U - Up On Cripple Creek - The Band


----------



## the bloody chef

V- Village of the Sun, The Mothers of Invention:xbones:


----------



## N. Fantom

W - Welcome to the Family by Avenged Seven Fold


----------



## the bloody chef

Yo' Mama - F.Z.


----------



## Goblin

Where's X?

X-Xanadu-----Olivia Newton John


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Y: Yankee Bayonet - The Decemberists


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Z-Zombie Jamboree-Harry Belafonte


----------



## Goblin

A-All I can do----Dolly Parton


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

B: Bound to Ride - P.W. Long's Reelfoot


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:C-Crazy Little Thing Called Love-Cheap Trick


----------



## Goblin

D-Down at the twist and shout-----Mary Chapin Carpenter


----------



## the bloody chef

E- _East St. Louis Toodeloo_- Steely Dan


----------



## Goblin

F - Fat Bottom Girls - Queen


----------



## the bloody chef

G- _Glory Days_- John Cougar Mellencamp


----------



## Copchick

H - Harper Valley P.T.A. - Jeannie C. Riley


----------



## the bloody chef

I- _"Incense and Peppermints"_ - The Strawberry Alarm Clock


----------



## Goblin

J-Jambalaya-----Hank Williams Sr.


----------



## Copchick

K - Kiss an Angel Good Mornin' - Charley Pride


----------



## Haunted Bayou

L - Light My Fire - The Doors


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

M: Madeleine-Mary - Bonnie 'Prince' Billy


----------



## Goblin

N-North to Alaska------Johnny Horton


----------



## the bloody chef

O- _"Over and Over"_- Joe Walsh


----------



## Goblin

P-Please Mr. Postman------The Beatles


----------



## Copchick

Q - Queen Of Hearts - Juice Newton


----------



## the bloody chef

R- _"Roland the Headless Thompson Gunner"-_ Warren Zevon


----------



## scareme

S-Smoke on the Water-Deep Purple


----------



## the bloody chef

T- _"Time"-_ Joe Jackson


----------



## Goblin

U-Under the Boardwalk----The Drifters


----------



## Copchick

(The) Valley Road - Bruce Hornsby


----------



## the bloody chef

W- _"Wild In The Streets"-_ Garland Jeffries


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu----Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Copchick

Y - You're The Devil In Disguise - Elvis


----------



## the bloody chef

Z- _"Zombie Woof"-_ Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention


----------



## Copchick

A - Atomic Punk - Van Halen


----------



## Goblin

B-Baby it's cold outside------Dean Martin


----------



## the bloody chef

C- _"Cats Down Under the Stars"_ - Jerry Garcia


----------



## scareme

D-Devil's Dance Floor- Flogging Molly


----------



## Copchick

E - Erotica - Madonna


----------



## Goblin

F-Fools fall in love------Elvis Presley


----------



## the bloody chef

G- _"Give A Little Bit" - _Supertramp


----------



## Goblin

H-Honey Don't-----The Beatles


----------



## the bloody chef

I- _"In A Gada Da Vida"-_ Iron Butterfly


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jumpin' Jack Flash


----------



## the bloody chef

K- _"King for a Day"_ - Green Day


----------



## Copchick

L - Leaving on A Jet Plane - Peter, Paul, and Mary


----------



## the bloody chef

M- _"My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama"-_ Frank Zappa


----------



## Goblin

N-Never say yes-----Elvis Presley


----------



## the bloody chef

O- _"Over and Over"-_ Joe Walsh


----------



## Goblin

P-Please Mr. Postman-----The Beatles


----------



## Copchick

Q - Quicksilver Girl - Steve Miller


----------



## the bloody chef

R-_ "Ragoo"_ - Kings of Leon


----------



## Goblin

S-Summertime-----Roger Miller


----------



## the bloody chef

T- _"Titties and Beer"_ - Frank Zappa


----------



## Copchick

U - Unforgettable - Nat King Cole


----------



## Goblin

V-Venus-----Frankie Avalon


----------



## CaptainCadaver

W-Werewolf boogie- The Klingonz


----------



## scareme

X-Xanadu-Rush


----------



## Copchick

Y - You've Really Got A Hold On Me - Smokey Robinson


----------



## CaptainCadaver

Ziggy stardust by Bauhaus


----------



## scareme

A-At Last -Etta James


----------



## CaptainCadaver

Bambooland by Batmobile


----------



## Goblin

C-Can't buy me love----The Beatles


----------



## scareme

D-Down By The Bayou by Zydeco-A-Go-Go


----------



## Goblin

E-Every which but loose------Eddie Rabbit


----------



## CaptainCadaver

F-Frenzied beat by Demented are go


----------



## scareme

G-Goodbye-Emmylou Harris


----------



## Copchick

H - Holiday Road - Lindsey Buckingham


----------



## Spooky1

I -Is you is, or is you ain't my baby - Joe Jackson


----------



## Goblin

J-Jump in the line-----Harry Belafonte


----------



## the bloody chef

K- _"Kinda Kute"-_ Joe Jackson


----------



## Copchick

L - Loving Cup - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Goblin

M-Monday Monday------The Mamas & The Papas


----------



## Copchick

N - Nutbush City Limits - Tina Turner


----------



## the bloody chef

O-_ "One Night in Bangkok"-_ Murray Head


----------



## Goblin

P-Please Mr. Postman----The Beatles


----------



## Copchick

Q - Quicksilver Girl - Steve Miller


----------



## the bloody chef

R- _"Radio Free Europe"_ - R E M


----------



## Goblin

S-Save the last dance for me-----Dolly Parton


----------



## the bloody chef

T- "Tommy"- The Who


----------



## Copchick

U - Uncle Albert - Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## scareme

V-Victory-Puff Daddy


----------



## Copchick

W - Witchcraft - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu----Olivia Newton John


----------



## the bloody chef

Y- _"You Didn't Try To Call Me"-_ FZ & the Mothers of Invention


----------



## Copchick

Z - Zydeco Stomp - Clifton Chenier


----------



## Goblin

A-All I can do-----Dolly Parton


----------



## Copchick

B - Bridge of Sighs - Robin Trower


----------



## CaptainCadaver

C-Crazy crazy Lovin'-The meteors


----------



## the bloody chef

D- _"Downtown"-_ Petula Clarke


----------



## Copchick

E - Eroctica - Madonna


----------



## Goblin

F-Fools fall in love-----Elvis Presley


----------



## the bloody chef

G- _"Goblin Girl"-_ Frank Zappa


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Highway to Hell -AC/DC


----------



## Goblin

I-I'm on my way-----Captain & Tenielle


----------



## Copchick

J - Jungleland - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Goblin

K-King of the Road----Roger Miller


----------



## Copchick

L - Lost in You - Rod Stewart


----------



## scareme

M-Mickey Mouse Song-Original Mouseketeers


----------



## Goblin

N - Nutbush City Limits - Tina Turner


----------



## scareme

O-Only Prettier-Miranda Lanmbert


----------



## the bloody chef

P- _"Pop Goes The Weasal"_ - 3rd Bass.....'cuz the weasal goes POP!


----------



## Copchick

Q - Queen of my Double Wide Trailer - Sammy Kershaw


----------



## the bloody chef

R -_ "Rockin'the Casbah"-_ The Clash


----------



## scareme

S-So What-Pink


----------



## Goblin

T-Time in a bottle----Jim Croce


----------



## scareme

U-Under Pressure-Queen


----------



## Goblin

V-Venus------Frankie Avalon


----------



## scareme

W-Why Can't We Be Friends-War


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu------Olivia Newton-John


----------



## scareme

Y-Yellow Rose Of Texas-Johnny Lee


----------



## Goblin

Z-Ziggy Stardust-----David Bowie


----------



## Copchick

A - Animal - Def Leppard


----------



## Goblin

B-Baby's in black-----The Beatles


----------



## the bloody chef

C- _"Call Any Vegetable" - _The Mothers of Invention


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Dancing With Myself - Billy Idol


----------



## Copchick

E - Every Little Kiss - Bruce Hornsby


----------



## Goblin

F-Fools fall in love-----Elvis Presley


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

G: Gigantic - Pixies


----------



## the bloody chef

H- "Help!" - The Beatles


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - I Need You Tonight - INXS


----------



## the bloody chef

J- "J J J Jive Talkin'" - The Bee Gees


----------



## Goblin

K-King of the road-----Roger Miller


----------



## Copchick

L - Leaving On A Jet Plane - Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## Goblin

M-Momma don't allow-----Barbara Mandrell


----------



## the bloody chef

N- _"Nothing To See" _- Jethro Tull


----------



## Goblin

O-Oney---Johnny Cash


----------



## Copchick

P - Perfect Strangers - Deep Purple


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Nights------Diana Krall


----------



## Copchick

R - Rosalita - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Goblin

S-Save the last dance for me------Dolly Parton


----------



## Copchick

T - Tumbling Dice - The Rolling Stones


----------



## the bloody chef

U-_ 'Under My Thumb"_- The Rolling Stones


----------



## Goblin

V-Venus-----Frankie Avalon


----------



## theundeadofnight

Who Do You Love - George Thorogood


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu------Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Copchick

Y - You Send Me - Steve Miller


----------



## Goblin

Z-Ziggy Stardust-----David Bowie


----------



## Copchick

A - And She Was - Talking Heads


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

B: Back to the Life - Spoon


----------



## Goblin

C-Can't buy me love-----The Beatles


----------



## Copchick

D - Devils and Dust - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Goblin

E-Easy Come Easy go-------Elvis Presley


----------



## Copchick

Free For All - Ted Nugent


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

G: Gouge Away - Pixies


----------



## Goblin

H-Honey Don't-----The Beatles


----------



## Copchick

I - I Ain't Superstitious - Jeff Beck with Rod Stewart


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Just Trying to Be (Jethro Tull)


----------



## Goblin

K-King of the Road-----Roger miller


----------



## DocK

L - Long Haired Lover From Liverpool --- Jimmy Osmond


----------



## Copchick

M - Montrose


----------



## Goblin

N- "Nothing To See" - Jethro Tull


----------



## Copchick

O - Ode To Billie Joe - Bobbie Gentry


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Please, Please Me - The Beatles


----------



## Copchick

Q - Queen Of Memphis - Confederate Railroad


----------



## Goblin

R-Raise a ruckus tonight-----Debbie Reynolds


----------



## Copchick

S - Sunspot Baby - Bob Seger


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

T: There is a Light - Great Lakes Swimmers


----------



## Goblin

U-Under the Boardwalk-----The Drifters


----------



## Monk

V - Venus ~ Frankie Avalon


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - White Christmas - Bing Crosby


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu-----Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Copchick

Y - You Send Me - Steve miller


----------



## [email protected]

Z - Zou Bisou Bisou, Gillian Hills (Not Mad Men)


----------



## Goblin

A-All I can do-----Dolly Parton


----------



## Copchick

B - Be My Lover - Alice Cooper


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

C: Cause a Rockslide - Badly Drawn Boy


----------



## Goblin

D-Downtown-----Petula Clark


----------



## Spooky1

Eat It - Weird Al


----------



## Goblin

F-Fools fall in love-----Elvis Presley


----------



## Monk

G - God Bless America ~Kate Smith


----------



## RoxyBlue

H - Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I "In Stitches" by Stellar Corpses


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson-----Johnny Cash & June Carter


----------



## theundeadofnight

K - Keep Me In Your Heart - Warren Zevon
*
*


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Little Lion Man - Mumford and Sons


----------



## Goblin

M-Monday Monday------The Mamas & The Papas


----------



## Monk

N - Never Wanted Nothing More - Kenny Chesney


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Oh Death - Ralph Stanley


----------



## Spooky1

P - Please, please Me - Beatles


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Nights------Diana Krall


----------



## Monk

R - Rape Me ~ Nirvana


----------



## Goblin

S-Suspicious Minds-----Elvis Presley


----------



## Copchick

T - Trouble In Mind - Sister Rosetta Tharpe


----------



## Goblin

U-Under the boardwalk-----The Drifters


----------



## highbury

V - Vampira - The Misfits


----------



## RoxyBlue

W - Where Have All the Good People Gone - Sam Roberts


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu-----Olivia Newton-John


----------



## theundeadofnight

Y - You Shook Me ---- Led Zeppelin


----------



## Goblin

Z-Ziggy Stardust----David Bowie


----------



## awokennightmare

A-Are you dead yet?-Children of bodom


----------



## scareme

B-Bears-Lyle Lovett


----------



## awokennightmare

C-Circle of fear-HIM


----------



## scareme

D-Daylight-Maroon 5


----------



## awokennightmare

E-End of Heartache-Killswitch Engage


----------



## Goblin

F-Follow that dream-----Elvis Presley


----------



## Spooky1

G - Good Golly Miss Molly - Little Richard


----------



## Goblin

H-Hard Day's Night-------The Beatles


----------



## highbury

I - I'm The Man - Anthrax


----------



## scareme

J-Just Be- Paloma Faith


----------



## Goblin

King of the Road------Roger miller


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Love Me Tender


----------



## Goblin

M-Monday Monday-----The Mamas and the Poppas


----------



## Copchick

N - Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## Goblin

O-On the road again------Willie Nelson


----------



## Copchick

P - Perfect Strangers - Deep Purple


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Nights------Diana Krall


----------



## Copchick

R - (The) Regulator - Clutch


----------



## highbury

S - Set Me On Fire - Pendulum


----------



## Goblin

T-Time in a bottle----Jim Croce


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Under the Boardwalk


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

V: Ventura Highway - America


----------



## Copchick

W - Wishing You Were Here - Chicago


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu-----Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Copchick

Y - You've Really Got A Hold On Me - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles


----------



## Goblin

Z-Ziggy Stardust------David Bowie


----------



## MrGrimm

A - All Around the World - Oasis


----------



## Goblin

B-Be there------Dolly Parton


----------



## Copchick

C - Can't You See - Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## highbury

D - Death At Ten Paces - The Aggrolites


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eye of the Tiger - Survivor


----------



## Goblin

F-Fools fall in love-----Elvis Presley


----------



## highbury

G - Grave Robber At Large - Creature Feature


----------



## Goblin

H-Harum Scarum------Elvis Presley


----------



## MrGrimm

I - I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston


----------



## Goblin

J-Jackson--------Johnny Cash & June Carter


----------



## cseutter

K - Killer Queen - Queen


----------



## highbury

L - Latch Key Kids - Bad Religion


----------



## Goblin

M-Monday Monday------The Mamas and the Poppas


----------



## Copchick

N - Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## Goblin

O-On the road again---Willie Nelson


----------



## cseutter

P-Pussy Willo -- Jethro Tull


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Queen of Hearts - Juice Newton


----------



## Goblin

R - (The) Regulator - Clutch


----------



## highbury

S - Slow Fall Inward - Lull


----------



## Goblin

T-Time in a bottle-----Jim Croce


----------



## Lambchop

Rip ride------Venom


----------



## Spooky1

U - Under the Boardwalk ---- The Drifters


----------



## highbury

V - Vampira - The Misfits


----------



## Lambchop

Witching Hour - Venom


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu---Olivia Newton-John


----------



## MrGrimm

Y - Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## Lambchop

Z - the Zoo--The Scorpions


----------



## Goblin

A-All I can do-----Dolly Parton


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Boys of Summer - Don Henley


----------



## Lambchop

C - Countess Bathory - Venom


----------



## highbury

D - Devil's Dance Floor - Flogging Molly


----------



## Copchick

E - Electric Worry - Clutch


----------



## Goblin

F-Fools fall in love------Elvis Presley


----------



## Copchick

G - Great White Buffalo - Ted Nugent


----------



## Goblin

H-Halloween Spooks-------Lambert, Hendricks & Ross


----------



## Copchick

I - I Wanna Get Next To You - Rose Royce


----------



## Goblin

J-Jump in the line-----Harry Belafonte


----------



## Copchick

K - Kiss And Say Goodbye - The Manhattens


----------



## crazy xmas

L- - Long Haired Lover From Liverpool- Jimmy Osmond


----------



## Goblin

M-My Way----Frank Sinatra


----------



## Copchick

N - No One To Run With - Allman Brothers


----------



## highbury

O - One Down, One Up - John Coltrane


----------



## RoxyBlue

P - Please Mr. Postman - The Marvelettes


----------



## Copchick

Q - Quicksilver Girl - Steve Miller


----------



## highbury

R - Round and Round - Ratt


----------



## Copchick

S - Sweet Dreams - Patsy Cline


----------



## Goblin

T-Time in a bottle----Jim Croce


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Under the Boardwalk


----------



## Copchick

V - Voodoo Woman - Koko Taylor


----------



## Lambchop

W - Witching hour - Venom


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu------Olivia Newton John


----------



## Copchick

Y - You Sexy Thing - Hot Chocolate


----------



## highbury

Z - Zero Ambition - Sharp Objects


----------



## Copchick

A - Animal - Def Leppard


----------



## Goblin

B-Be there-----Dolly Parton


----------



## RoxyBlue

C - Can't Buy Me Love - The Beatles


----------



## Copchick

D - Dr. Feelgood - Motley Crue


----------



## highbury

E - Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police


----------



## Goblin

F-Fools fall in love-----Elvis Presley


----------



## Copchick

G - Gasoline Alley - Rod Stewart


----------



## Goblin

H-Harper Valley PTA------Jeannie C. Riley


----------



## Copchick

I - I Melt With You - Modern English


----------



## Spooky1

J - Jessica - The Allman Brothers


----------



## Goblin

K-King of the Road----Roger Miller


----------



## scareme

L-Lemon Tree-Peter Paul and Mary


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Copchick

N- Never Say Never - Romeo Void


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - Over The Rainbow - Judy Garland


----------



## The Halloween Lady

P - Panama - Van Halen


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Nights-------Diana krall


----------



## scareme

R-Rhiannon-Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Copchick

S - Synchronicity - The Police


----------



## scareme

T-Touch-A, Touch-A, Touch Me-Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## highbury

U - Unwanted Visitor - Midnight Syndicate


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Valerie- Mark Ronson


----------



## scareme

W-Wont' Get Fooled Again-The Who


----------



## Otaku

X - Xanadu - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## scareme

Y-You are my sunshine- Johnny Cash


----------



## Copchick

Z - Zydeco Stomp - Beausoleil


----------



## scareme

A-Achy Breaky Heart-Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Because - The Beatles


----------



## Goblin

C-Can't buy me love-----Th Beatles


----------



## Copchick

D - Don't Pass Me By - The Beatles


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: E-Every Breath You Take


----------



## Copchick

F - Fairytale of New York - The Pogues


----------



## highbury

G - Gimmie Gimmie Gimmie - Black Flag


----------



## Copchick

H - Heaven Can Wait - Meatloaf


----------



## scareme

I-I Want to Hold Your Hand.


----------



## highbury

J - Just By Myself - Art Blakey


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:K- Kiss the Girl....


----------



## Copchick

L - Locomotion - Grand Funk


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:M-Modern Love-David Bowie


----------



## Goblin

N-Nowhere Man-----The Beatles


----------



## Lambchop

O - Only the lonely --- Roy Orbison


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: P-Photograph- Def Leppard


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Nights------Diana Krall


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Road to Nowhere - Talking Heads


----------



## highbury

S - Spilt Needles - The Shins


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:T-Talk Dirty to Me~~ Poison


----------



## highbury

U - Under My Thumb - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Copchick

V - Video Killed The Radio Star - Buggles


----------



## kprimm

W-when the children cry....White Lion


----------



## scareme

X-x x x o-m i a


----------



## Copchick

Y - You're So Vain - Carly Simon


----------



## scareme

Z-Zero-Lamb


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - All My Loving - The Beatles


----------



## scareme

B-Breakdown-Tom Petty


----------



## Goblin

C-Can't buy me love-----The Beatles


----------



## scareme

D-Don't Forget to Dance-The Kinks


----------



## highbury

E - Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police


----------



## Copchick

F - Fairytale Of New York - The Pogues


----------



## scareme

G-Girls Just Want To Have Fun-Cyndi Lauper


----------



## highbury

H - Hell Awaits - Slayer


----------



## N. Fantom

I - Insane Lullaby - Broken Bells


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: J-Jenny-876-5309 Tommy Tutone


----------



## Copchick

Kodachrome - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Love Me Do - The Beatles


----------



## scareme

M-Moon River - Andy Williams


----------



## Copchick

N - Never Been To Spain - Three Dog Night


----------



## highbury

O - Off With Their Head - Ghoul


----------



## scareme

P-Pancho and Lefty- Willie and Waylon


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Nights-----Diana Krall


----------



## Copchick

R - Rosalita - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## scareme

S-Stuck In The Middle With You-Stealers Wheel


----------



## highbury

T - Teenage Shutdown - Electric Frankenstein


----------



## Copchick

U - Up On Cripple Creek - The Band


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Ventura Highway - America


----------



## highbury

W - Wasted - Black Flag


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu-----Olivia Newton John


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Y- Yellow-Coldplay


----------



## Goblin

Z-Ziggy Stardust--------David Bowie


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - At Last - Etta James


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

B- Back in Black-ACDC


----------



## highbury

C - Coffin Case - The Angry Samoans


----------



## Goblin

D-Downtown-Petula Clark


----------



## Copchick

E - Electric Worry - Clutch


----------



## Lambchop

F - For whom the bell tolls - Metallica


----------



## Goblin

G-Goin' Down-------The Monkees


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

H-Hell's Bells-AC/DC


----------



## Goblin

I-I think I love you------The Partridge Family


----------



## highbury

J - Jane Says - Jane's Adiction


----------



## Goblin

K-King of the road-------Roger Miller


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

L: Let love in - Nick Cave


----------



## highbury

M - My Adidas - RUN DMC


----------



## Goblin

N-Night the lights went out in Georgia, The


----------



## highbury

O - Off With Their Head - Ghoul


----------



## kauldron

P - Party Rock Anthem - LMFAO


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quicksilver Girl - Steve Miller


----------



## Bethene

R- Roxanne, the Police


----------



## Goblin

S-Save the last dance for me------Dolly Parton


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

T: Tell Me in the Morning - Cold War Kids


----------



## Goblin

U-Under the boardwalk-----The Drifters


----------



## theundeadofnight

V - Valley of the Stones --- Black Star Riders


----------



## Lambchop

W - Witching hour----Venom


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu------Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Lambchop

Zoo, The ---- The Scorpions


----------



## Goblin

What happened to Y?

Y-Yellow Submarine-----The Beatles

A-All I can do----Dolly Parton


----------



## theundeadofnight

B - Buttercup - Lucinda Williams


----------



## highbury

C - Carne Voodoo - Rocket From The Crypt


----------



## Goblin

D-Downtown-------Petula Clark


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

E-Everybody Wants To Rule The World-Tears for Fears


----------



## Goblin

F-Fools fall in love-------Elvis Presley


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

G-Get Lucky - Daft Punk


----------



## Goblin

H-Honey Don't------The Beatles


----------



## theundeadofnight

I - In a Different Light ----- Tom Keiffer


----------



## Goblin

J-Jambalaya-----Hank Williams Sr.


----------



## highbury

K - Kabuki Girl - The Descendents


----------



## kauldron

L - Living Dead Girl - Rob Zombie


----------



## Goblin

M-Monday Monday------The Mamas and the Papas


----------



## Spooky1

N - Nowhere man --- Beatles


----------



## Goblin

O-On the road again-----Willy Nelson


----------



## Lambchop

P - Pennyroyal Tea ---Nirvana


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Nights------Diana Krall


----------



## kauldron

Radio Nowhere - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Goblin

S-Saved------Elvis Presley


----------



## Lambchop

T - Tyrant -----Judas Priest


----------



## highbury

U - Under My Thumb - Social Distortion (or The Rolling Stones)


----------



## Goblin

V-Venus------Frankie Avalon


----------



## kauldron

W - White Wedding-----Billy Idol


----------



## Goblin

X-Xanadu-----Olivia Newton John


----------



## kauldron

Y - Yankee Rose-------David Lee Roth


----------



## Goblin

Z-Ziggy Stardust------David Bowie


----------



## Lambchop

A - Aaargh!-----Venom


----------



## Goblin

B-Be there-----Dolly Parton


----------



## graveyardmaster

C-Call me-Blondie


----------



## kauldron

D - Dance, Dance, Dance


----------



## highbury

E - Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police


----------



## Jackyl48

F - Flash - Queen


----------



## highbury

G - Gotta Get Away - Stiff Little Fingers


----------



## Spooky1

H - Hooked on a Feeling - Blue Swede


----------



## RoxyBlue

I - I Ain't Got Nobody


----------



## scareme

J-Jump-Van Halen


----------



## highbury

K - Kids of the Black Hole - The Adolescents


----------



## scareme

L=Love stinks- J Giles


----------



## Goblin

M-Me and Bobby McGee--------Janis Joplin


----------



## highbury

N - Not Now No Way - The Pagans


----------



## Spooky1

O - Oh Well, pt 1 - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## highbury

P - Prison Bound - Social Distortion


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quiet Nights-----Diana Krall


----------



## RoxyBlue

R - Ramblin' Man -The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## highbury

S - South Of Heaven - Slayer


----------



## Lambchop

T - To Hell and Back - Venom


----------



## highbury

U - Under My Thumb - The Rolling Stones


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Vatican Rag - Tom Lehrer


----------



## highbury

W - White Wedding - Billy Idol


----------



## Copchick

X's and O's - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## Howlinmadjack

You ain't seen nothing yet - BTO


----------



## highbury

Zero Ambition - Sharp Objects


----------



## Howlinmadjack

A - A box full of sharp objects - The Used


----------



## Goblin

B-Be There-----Dolly Parton


----------



## Howlinmadjack

C - Creep - Radiohead


----------



## highbury

D - Dance of Days - Embrace


----------



## Goblin

E-Easy come easy go-------Elvis Presley


----------



## Lambchop

F - For whom the bell tolls----Metallica


----------



## EvilDog

G- Grenade by Bruno Mare


----------



## Howlinmadjack

H - Halloween - The Misfits


----------



## Spooky1

I - In the Dark - Billy Squire


----------



## highbury

J - Jealous of The World - The Descendents


----------



## Howlinmadjack

K - Killers - Iron Maiden


----------



## Lambchop

L - Leave me in hell - Venom


----------



## Spooky1

M - Mercy - Duffy


----------



## Lambchop

N - Necrophilia - G.B.H.


----------



## RoxyBlue

O - On The Road Again - Willie Nelson


----------



## Goblin

P-Please Mr. Postman-------The Beatles


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Que Sera, Sera (Whatever Will Be, Will Be) - Doris Day


----------



## Moon Dog

R - Running with the Devil, Van Halen


----------



## Goblin

S-Somewhere over the rainbow-----Judy Garland


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Tusk-Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Goblin

U-Under the boardwalk------The Drifters


----------



## Monk

V - Viva Las Vegas ~ Elvis Presley


----------



## Spooky1

W - White & Nerdy - Weird Al


----------



## Dyad

X - Xanadu - Rush


----------



## Goblin

Y-Young Love------Sonny James


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zombie - Cranberries


----------



## RoxyBlue

A - As Time Goes By - several artists


----------



## SterchCinemas

B- Bukowski by Modest Mouse


----------



## SterchCinemas

C- Cough It Out by The Front Bottoms


----------



## SterchCinemas

D- Daylight by Aesop Rock


----------



## SterchCinemas

E-Edge of Heaven by Breathe Carolina


----------



## SterchCinemas

F- F.C.P.R.E.M.I.X by The Fall of Troy


----------



## SterchCinemas

G- Got Love by Tove Lo


----------



## SterchCinemas

H-Hollow by Turnover


----------



## SterchCinemas

I-It's A Metaphor, Fool by Say Anything


----------



## SterchCinemas

J-Just For Show by Atmosphere


----------



## SterchCinemas

K- Keeping On Without You by This Providence


----------



## SterchCinemas

L- Lighterless by Microwave


----------



## SterchCinemas

M- Moan by Cute Is What We Aim For


----------



## SterchCinemas

N- Nice Time by Pepper


----------



## SterchCinemas

O- Old Kids by Language Arts Crew


----------



## SterchCinemas

P- Playing God by Paramore


----------



## SterchCinemas

Q-Quicksand by The Story So Far


----------



## SterchCinemas

R-Rise by Flobots


----------



## SterchCinemas

S-Scar Gardens by Grieves


----------



## SterchCinemas

T- Tongue Tied by Grouplove


----------



## SterchCinemas

U-Under the Bridge by RHCP


----------



## SterchCinemas

V- Voices by Disturbed


----------



## SterchCinemas

W- Waking Up in Vegas by Katy Perry


----------



## SterchCinemas

X- X by System of a Down


----------



## SterchCinemas

Y-You Only Live Once by The Strokes


----------



## SterchCinemas

Z- Zeitgeist by Incendiary


----------



## highbury

A - Absolution - Ghost


----------



## SterchCinemas

B- Busy by Microwave


----------



## highbury

C - Change of Ideas - Bad Religion


----------



## SterchCinemas

D- Drown by Bring Me the Horizon


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Eastbound Train - Dire Straits


----------



## SterchCinemas

F- Free or Dead by Atmosphere


----------



## Spooky1

G - Godzilla (Blue Oyster Cult)


----------



## SterchCinemas

H- Holy Cannoli by Walter Mitty and His Makeshift Orchestra


----------



## SterchCinemas

I- Intertwined With You by Fossil Youth


----------



## SterchCinemas

J- Just Say You're Not Into It by Mayday Parade


----------



## Spooky1

K - Kashmir (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## SterchCinemas

L- Live-In Skin by Foo Fighters


----------



## SterchCinemas

M- My Heroes by Knocked Loose


----------



## SterchCinemas

N- Not Today by Twenty-One Pilots


----------



## SterchCinemas

O- Oozing Positivity by Hurry


----------



## SterchCinemas

P- Paper Thin Walls by Modest Mouse


----------



## highbury

Q - Queen B*tch - David Bowie


----------



## SterchCinemas

R- Reasons by Trash Talk


----------



## SterchCinemas

S- Stranger by Homesafe


----------



## SterchCinemas

T- Tattooed Tears by The Front Bottoms


----------



## SterchCinemas

U- Unholy Confessions by Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## SterchCinemas

V- Vampires by Atmosphere


----------



## SterchCinemas

W- Wonderless by Pierce the Veil


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh, come on....it's Xanadu......come ON!!!

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...35AA8F668F6E9071394E35AA8F668F6E9&FORM=VRDGAR

Never has hair been so fluffy!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Look at the stars.....look how they shine for you....


----------



## scareme

Z-Zero from Outer Space - Tom Petty


----------



## Goblin

A-All I cn do-----Dolly Parton


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Born to be Wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## Goblin

C-Can't buy me love---The Beatles


----------



## scareme

D-Do You Love Me- The Contours


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

E-Every Breath You Take-The Police


----------



## PrettyGhoul

F - Fire - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

G-Gimme Shelter-Rolling Stones


----------



## PrettyGhoul

H - Higher Love - Steve Winwood


----------



## Spooky1

I - Inside out - Imelda May


----------



## RoxyBlue

J - Jumpin' Jack Flash - The Rolling Stones


----------



## PrettyGhoul

K - Kiss and Say Goodbye - The Manhattans


----------



## Lizzyborden

L - Love is a battlefield - Pat Benatar


----------



## PrettyGhoul

M - Moonshine - Bruno Mars


----------



## Lizzyborden

N - No One is to Blame - Howard Jones


----------



## PrettyGhoul

O - O-o-h Child - Five Stairsteps


----------



## Lizzyborden

Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## SterchCinemas

Q - Quiet Little Voices by We Were Promised Jetpacks


----------



## PrettyGhoul

R - Rock the Boat - The Hues Corporation


----------



## SterchCinemas

S - Spelling Era by Dryjacket


----------



## Lizzyborden

The Twist - Chubby Checker


----------



## PrettyGhoul

U - Uptown Funk - Bruno Mars


----------



## Lizzyborden

V - Victim of Love - The Eagles


----------



## PrettyGhoul

W - We're An American Band - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Lizzyborden

X - X - System of a Down


----------



## Goblin

Y=Young Love---Sonny James


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Z - Zero - Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Lizzyborden

A - Ain't No Sunshine - Bill Withers


----------



## Goblin

B-Be there---Dolly Parton


----------



## Lizzyborden

C - Cum on Feel the Noize - Quiet Riot


----------



## PrettyGhoul

D - Dirty Water (The Standells)


----------



## Lizzyborden

E - Eat It - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## PrettyGhoul

F - For What It's Worth - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## Goblin

G-Goin' Down---The Monkees


----------



## Spooky1

H - Help -- Beatles


----------



## scareme

I-I Want To Hold Your Hand- Beatles


----------



## Goblin

J-Jeepers Creepers


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Keep Talking - Pink Floyd


----------



## Goblin

L-Little Deuce Coupe---The Beach Boys


----------



## Spooky1

M - Midnight - Swingrowers


----------



## Johnnylee

N- No more tears- Ozzy Osbourne


----------

